# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أين أجد هذا الشرح؟

## ربا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أين أجد شرح الدكتورة نوال العيد على كتاب التجريد الصريح ؟لم أجد إلا شيئا يسيرا عبارة عن مقدمة للكتاب

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياك الله يا ربا كيف حالك؟

تفضلي موقع الدكتورة قسم المكتبة
http://www.nawalaleid.com/cnt/lib
المحاضرات
http://www.nawalaleid.com/cnt/lectures
السلاسل
http://www.nawalaleid.com/cnt/chains

الصراحة لم أجد الكتاب لا في المكتبة ولا في المحاضرات ولا في السلاسل لكن راجعي لعلي فاتني شيء ويمكنك أن تراسلي الموقع بطلبك أو سؤالك
 وفقك الرحمن

----------

